# Box assembly jig



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

How about some pics of your jigs, not happy with the first 1 I built, just looking for ideas.
Thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Lets see yours


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

mine........


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

If you plane to get wood to fit clips its useful to have some inside cleats... Since the width is clsoe to uniform at that point it should all fit nice and square.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

You lost me, what do you mean clips?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228750&highlight=Box+assembly+jig


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So this is what I do. I have a sheet of plywood with 2x2's screwed to it slightly larger then a finished box. This is to give me a square form to squeeze the box into after I glue and assemble it. Then I take 4 bar clamps to the exposed side. 2 each direction. This pulls the joints in real tight. Then I nail each finger 1/2 way down. Then I flip it over clamp down the other side to suck them in nice and tight and nail the rest. 

It works really well and the boxes come out nice and square. I have some good clamps http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200333593_200333593 

Get it square and clamp it down. You don't need anything really expensive.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael Bush has what seems to be a fairly simple and easy to use jig on his web site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesboxjig.htm


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

My jig is similar to Michael's.2 deeps or 3 small,med at a time.A must with rabbet joints.

Cheap,simple.Takes only a few minutes per box with air stapler.


Square boxes with a framing square before the glue sets and tack a diagonal strip to hold.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

looking for a set of plans with dimensions on how to build a box Jig.


----------

